# Stihl BR800ce Change



## Bedford T (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello

I bought a new blower today because i wanted to be able to re-start it on my back. I used and was very happy with my BR600. Several years back I installed the second filter setup and really enjoyed the benefits it brought me.

So when I picked it up I asked my dealer hey does this have the second fuel filter setup and he said yes. well it does not. i use my blower on uneven ground and very often would run lean because it would start sucking air, never had an issue after putting that second filter in the tank. in fact it would drain the tank dry and just cut off which was perfect.

so does anyone actually know why they went back to one filter in the br800 tank? the engines larger, gas tank is larger. I will convert it if i can not find out their reasoning. in fact i should call technical services. they have really made changes in general. no info on the carb needles except the LA in the OM, the say if you use LESS than 89 octane you will ruin the engine from heat buildup but recommend on E10 no mention of non ethanol. I gotta understand this fuel thing. 

(i only use AV100 and 100% Synthetic Ester based oil)


----------



## ammoaddict (Sep 19, 2020)

Bedford T said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a new blower today because i wanted to be able to re-start it on my back. I used and was very happy with my BR600. Several years back I installed the second filter setup and really enjoyed the benefits it brought me.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of a 2nd filter setup. How does that work? Is the 800 a 4 mix engine as well?

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jackjcc (Sep 19, 2020)

As long as the the grommet is the same going into the tank you should be able to put the 600 dual filter into it. I was surprised by the double filter when I first got my 600. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Sep 19, 2020)

jackjcc said:


> As long as the the grommet is the same going into the tank you should be able to put the 600 dual filter into it. I was surprised by the double filter when I first got my 600.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My concern is why. The dual filter was very helpful. Many used only one shoulder and that caused the fuel to run dry with plenty present. That deprives the engine of oil and the same engine that runs wide open most of the time (on mine anyway.)

Most people spend little time noting such changes. I do. That was a 650$ purchase I want it to last as long as possible.

So thanks but I am still curious why they would do that. There must be a reason. It certainly helped to me.









the1chainsawguy


Welcome, let's talk chainsaw type stuff. I like to build them. I bet you would too, and I would like to give you the opportunity to see and share in the experience and see if you might like it as well. I find it an interesting journey and a lot of fun at the end. An interesting aspect is the kits




thechainsawkitguy.com













the1chainsawguy


This channel is committed to sharing the greatest hobby of all time chainsaw maintenance with a liberal dose of other Stihl 2 cycle products covered. For the...




youtube.com


----------



## stihl86 (Sep 22, 2020)

That is strange. I agree two certainply seems better, but to be honest I never remember getting any complaints about the single setup. Or failures. Wicking action and all that good stuff.
The old br’s would just about empty the tank during use.
I’m sure it’s cost related.
Or maybe they felt it just wasn’t needed.
Those blowers are so awesome, the barely need fuel. LOL


----------



## Bedford T (Sep 22, 2020)

stihl86 said:


> That is strange. I agree two certainply seems better, but to be honest I never remember getting any complaints about the single setup. Or failures. Wicking action and all that good stuff.
> The old br’s would just about empty the tank during use.
> I’m sure it’s cost related.
> Or maybe they felt it just wasn’t needed.
> Those blowers are so awesome, the barely need fuel. LOL


Emptying the tank generally you had no problems if you were level and if you had both shoulder straps on. My use often was on a hillside and often it's sucked air. During that time your engine is deprived of oil that should be in the fuel that if it's not getting the fuel it's not getting the oil.

I questioned my dealer about some of the things that I read in the owner's manual and either he's an idiot or he doesn't have any common sense or he lied to me on one of the points he made out like ethanol fuel was no big deal. He told me that stihl had fixed all rubber where it wasn't bothered by ethanol any longer. I wanted to shake him and say well did everybody that has an older stihl did you upgrade their rubber in their equipment? It's not that simple the fuel turns corrosive and it damages things. Lying is the new American norm.

I think I will, when I can, put a less than an eighth of a tank and simulate being on a hill and see how the fuel reacts in the tank and if I'm not happy I'll put a second pickup in it









the1chainsawguy


Welcome, let's talk chainsaw type stuff. I like to build them. I bet you would too, and I would like to give you the opportunity to see and share in the experience and see if you might like it as well. I find it an interesting journey and a lot of fun at the end. An interesting aspect is the kits




thechainsawkitguy.com













the1chainsawguy


This channel is committed to sharing the greatest hobby of all time chainsaw maintenance with a liberal dose of other Stihl 2 cycle products covered. For the...




youtube.com


----------



## Justin Taylor (Sep 30, 2020)

All Stihl br 600,700,800 come with 2 fuel filters where I’m from.


----------



## Bedford T (Sep 30, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> All Stihl br 600,700,800 come with 2 fuel filters where I’m from.


Pictures worth a thousand words. Straight from Stihl docs














the1chainsawguy


Welcome, let's talk chainsaw type stuff. I like to build them. I bet you would too, and I would like to give you the opportunity to see and share in the experience and see if you might like it as well. I find it an interesting journey and a lot of fun at the end. An interesting aspect is the kits




thechainsawkitguy.com













the1chainsawguy


This channel is committed to sharing the greatest hobby of all time chainsaw maintenance with a liberal dose of other Stihl 2 cycle products covered. For the...




youtube.com


----------



## Bedford T (Sep 30, 2020)

Another thing that concerns me is they are relying on folks reading the manual the owner's manual and noticing that 89 octane or higher is required. Otherwise you risk burning your cylinder up.

I take this stuff real serious because I got my money invested in their equipment. But also worry about my neighbor and maybe he doesn't read it.

I run a blower wide open almost all the time so it's got to have enough fuel to have enough oil it's got to have the right fuel and it seems that that's more important than ever.

I'll try to remember to report back when I can have somebody look at it as I'm wearing it. Maybe they figured something out but I haven't been able to get anybody to tell me what and how









the1chainsawguy


Welcome, let's talk chainsaw type stuff. I like to build them. I bet you would too, and I would like to give you the opportunity to see and share in the experience and see if you might like it as well. I find it an interesting journey and a lot of fun at the end. An interesting aspect is the kits




thechainsawkitguy.com













the1chainsawguy


This channel is committed to sharing the greatest hobby of all time chainsaw maintenance with a liberal dose of other Stihl 2 cycle products covered. For the...




youtube.com


----------



## Justin Taylor (Oct 1, 2020)

I quit from the dealership a couple of months ago they all had 2 fuel filters lol


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 1, 2020)

I guess you recognize the upload I made out from their software. 









the1chainsawguy


Welcome, let's talk chainsaw type stuff. I like to build them. I bet you would too, and I would like to give you the opportunity to see and share in the experience and see if you might like it as well. I find it an interesting journey and a lot of fun at the end. An interesting aspect is the kits




thechainsawkitguy.com













the1chainsawguy


This channel is committed to sharing the greatest hobby of all time chainsaw maintenance with a liberal dose of other Stihl 2 cycle products covered. For the...




youtube.com


----------



## Justin Taylor (Oct 1, 2020)

Bedford T said:


> I guess you recognize the upload I made out from their software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and no that’s an old version, I used a program that looked modern and got updated every day with recalls and stuff. One thing I do have to say is you have gas lower than 89 octane? Every one should run there stuff on 93 non oxy


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 1, 2020)

You are missing some of the points I made.

Yes regular is lower than 89

No that is not an old ipl. It was a print copy off the software you mentioned










the1chainsawguy


Welcome, let's talk chainsaw type stuff. I like to build them. I bet you would too, and I would like to give you the opportunity to see and share in the experience and see if you might like it as well. I find it an interesting journey and a lot of fun at the end. An interesting aspect is the kits




thechainsawkitguy.com













the1chainsawguy


This channel is committed to sharing the greatest hobby of all time chainsaw maintenance with a liberal dose of other Stihl 2 cycle products covered. For the...




youtube.com


----------



## stihl86 (Oct 1, 2020)

If your using a IPL to make you point you are wrong. Stihl shows all variations.
From the original single, to variations of that single, to the two filter setup.


----------



## dmb2613 (Oct 1, 2020)

the 600 is a better blower for the $


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 1, 2020)

stihl86 said:


> If your using a IPL to make you point you are wrong. Stihl shows all variations.
> From the original single, to variations of that single, to the two filter setup.


Mine does not have two. I thought the ipl would show the same and it did and I showed it.

I guess this thread could turn out to be show me several at the dealer with two installed









the1chainsawguy


Welcome, let's talk chainsaw type stuff. I like to build them. I bet you would too, and I would like to give you the opportunity to see and share in the experience and see if you might like it as well. I find it an interesting journey and a lot of fun at the end. An interesting aspect is the kits




thechainsawkitguy.com













the1chainsawguy


This channel is committed to sharing the greatest hobby of all time chainsaw maintenance with a liberal dose of other Stihl 2 cycle products covered. For the...




youtube.com


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 1, 2020)

dmb2613 said:


> the 600 is a better blower for the $


My 600 still works great. It's moved a lot of leaves.









the1chainsawguy


Welcome, let's talk chainsaw type stuff. I like to build them. I bet you would too, and I would like to give you the opportunity to see and share in the experience and see if you might like it as well. I find it an interesting journey and a lot of fun at the end. An interesting aspect is the kits




thechainsawkitguy.com













the1chainsawguy


This channel is committed to sharing the greatest hobby of all time chainsaw maintenance with a liberal dose of other Stihl 2 cycle products covered. For the...




youtube.com


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 1, 2020)

stihl86 said:


> If your using a IPL to make you point you are wrong. Stihl shows all variations.
> From the original single, to variations of that single, to the two filter setup.


Some guys just wanna get in the mix.

I called Stihl and the 800 never had even one produced with two filters. So somebody is telling a wack. 

The reason is they redesigned the tank on the 800. The 600 has a long tank so two filters setup solved the problems that arose from that long tank. The 800 has a totally designed tank and he said no one has had the first problem.

Well that's explained.









the1chainsawguy


Welcome, let's talk chainsaw type stuff. I like to build them. I bet you would too, and I would like to give you the opportunity to see and share in the experience and see if you might like it as well. I find it an interesting journey and a lot of fun at the end. An interesting aspect is the kits




thechainsawkitguy.com













the1chainsawguy


This channel is committed to sharing the greatest hobby of all time chainsaw maintenance with a liberal dose of other Stihl 2 cycle products covered. For the...




youtube.com


----------

